# LG G4 moving battery icon while charging



## vabnhulous (Apr 24, 2017)

i have an LG G4 and i would like to know how can you disable the battery icon from moving while its charging

i feel like the constant movement on the battery icon contributes to draining the battery as well which slows down the charging process while charging


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing duplicate to thread posted in Android section, please only post a question once.


----------

